# Biggest hurdle we pulled through



## mrshannahj

There is biggest hurdle my husband Antron and I pulled through,it was when we started dating.It was with my step dad,he was not too keen on the interracial relationships.My husband is black and I am white.It was when we were both on leave from the Marines when I introduced him for the first time.My mom,brother and step brother were pretty cool about.My step dad and I had a talk,asked me what is wrong with me.I said nothing and Antron is a great guy and we are happy together.My mom listened on this and knew I was right.My step dad had a change of heart,he realized I was right after getting to know Antron.Antron and I will be married for 17 years in Febuary and my step dad sees we are still happy together.Plus it has changed his views on these types of relationships called love always wins.


----------



## bencoll

I am glad you got through it. Love wins! Interracial problems are nothing. Just do what you do.


----------

